# Worldmark Deer Harbor (WA state) now taking reservations



## sun starved Gayle (Nov 7, 2013)

Worldmark is now taking reservations for Deer Harbor on Orcas Island in the San Juan Islands of Washington State. I made reservations for a three day weekend in May which was 5,750 points. Pretty spendy. Some of the summer dates are already gone.

We stayed about half a mile up the road from these units last April. Deer Harbor is lovely, right across the street from the harbor, but isolated. There is nothing there but a small marina with a tiny little store and snack bar. Up the road is a nice but expensive restaurant attached to another small lodge/hotel. You will need a car. Factor in the cost of the ferry when planning your vacation.


----------



## deannak (Nov 13, 2013)

I love Orcas Island, and the rest of the San Juans, too.  Simply gorgeous!  I haven't stayed at Deer Harbor, but used to do kayak trips from there.  It's a beautiful area, very quiet and very isolated.


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of summer units are gone by now....great location!


----------

